# Battery power thingamajig



## Mike McLane (Mar 20, 2020)

I hate excess chords running under foot.  Mission Engineering makes a box that you plug a computer power pack into that can power higher consumption digital units. . . no AC power chord.  First, exactly what is it and why is it needed?  Second, can you make something like that in a diy project?


----------



## BurntFingers (Mar 22, 2020)

Just a bunch of lithium ion cells wired together, same as you'd find in a Prius or Tesla car.

Joyo do one which is basically a power brick with some outlets on it.


----------

